# Looking for a blue grouse



## fowlfooler (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello, I am from New Jersey & I am looking to travel to where ever I need to shoot a blue grouse. I would prefer to hunt in late october or later for better plumage on the birds.(I would not rule out coming earlier if necessary.) I am not looking to shoot a pile of them just one or two for taxidermy. Does anyone know of a guide for blue grouse?
Thanks ahead of time for you help.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have see them in Oregon


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chance are you'll need to come up here to the Pacific Northwest. We have them here in Washington in the Cascades, however they are in most of the mountainous regions up here. Check out Idaho too.. They will likely have lots of good info on where to find huntable populations.. It is much harder hunting them in Oregon due to the layout of hunting and their range in that state.

Here is a good link of their range: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/A ... e.html#map

That being said, they are one of the hardest birds to hunt under certain conditions. You hike up to some really high country and walk along ridgelines. As you are huffing and puffing and distracted "BOOM" they erupt 40 yds away and are on a screamin course down the side of the mountain. If you are good you'll make your one shot count  But man hearing them explode while watching them disappear out of sight is a real treat! Most people I know who pursue them are happy to get 1 or 2 after a full day of hiking. You might be hunting them for a few days before seeing/getting any....

Good Luck!

Ryan


----------

